# all purpose drywall joint compound box vs bucket



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

First off I use the box for two reasons one it weighs about 15 pounds lighter then the bucket and I all ways mix my mud in a clean bucket. It is the same stuff wither in the bucket or in the box. Just depends on what you like to use. For me a small room bucket a whole house of say total squar footage of say 3000 sqf I would be using the box just to save on my arms.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I buy the bucket so I can get a free bucket.....

Unless your going to use all of the mud out of the box in a short time, your better off with the bucket.....less issues with dried up bits of mud getting mixed in....the mud dries on the plastic and makes a mess of your mud.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can't work out of the box---you must transfer it into a bucket with a lid.

For a small job--buy the bucket----


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> I buy the bucket so I can get a free bucket.....
> 
> Unless your going to use all of the mud out of the box in a short time, your better off with the bucket.....less issues with dried up bits of mud getting mixed in....the mud dries on the plastic and makes a mess of your mud.


Not really a free bucket here a bucket of mud is $5 more than box. But as stated can't work out of box need clean bucket with lid to keep from drying out.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Once you buy the bagged compound, you won't go back to the box or bucket, IMHO. 

You mix only as much as you need, and get to pick how fast or slow you want it to set. 

Rod


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

RoyalAcresRod said:


> Once you buy the bagged compound, you won't go back to the box or bucket, IMHO.
> 
> You mix only as much as you need, and get to pick how fast or slow you want it to set.
> 
> Rod


The only problem is if you don't get the mix right it becomes brittle. It is hard to work with and get smooth and is hard to sand. That is why we use it to fill large cracks or repairs we want done quick or to add strength in a problem area. But we almost always cover it with a coat of regular mud.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Not that I'm that good...but I've never had any of the above troubles. But I've learned enough that I rarely sand at all


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Frankly bags and boxes are a hassle and a pain. They are messy, too. Buckets are perfectly clean and neat. And you can sit on them at lunch.


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

For a homeowner doing a project around the house there is no reason to buy anything other than the simple easy-to-use buckets. They're only $10-$12 which is dirt cheap and it saves you a ton of time being able to scoop right out of the bucket, not have to mix anything, and put away quickly and have it ready to go for your next use. It's all about the time, the mess, and the cleanup.

For a drywall crew coming in and doing a house, it might be different... but for a homeowner saving $5 to make a project take several extra hours in the form of a few minutes added every here and there is not worth it.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

SquishyBall said:


> For a homeowner doing a project around the house there is no reason to buy anything other than the simple easy-to-use buckets. They're only $10-$12 which is dirt cheap and it saves you a ton of time being able to scoop right out of the bucket, not have to mix anything, and put away quickly and have it ready to go for your next use. It's all about the time, the mess, and the cleanup.
> 
> For a drywall crew coming in and doing a house, it might be different... but for a homeowner saving $5 to make a project take several extra hours in the form of a few minutes added every here and there is not worth it.


You still have to mix it and I still would add some water to it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

But you get a free bucket...........

Actually....I did a price comparison....the cost of the big bucket vs bag....it worked out to being almost exactly the same per pound....so....the bucket is free.....

Anyone need some buckets?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My dumpster has over 20 free bucket in it right now----I found the price to be only about a buck higher---


----------

